# PC friert nach RAM-Upgrade dauernd ein!



## e-luxe (29. Juli 2003)

hi @ all,

habe vor kurzem meinem Notebook: Typ Compaq Presario 701, Win XP (SP1), 2x 128 MB RAM ein Speicher-Upgrade beschert.
Seit Austausch des einzigen auswechselbaren Speicherriegels (128MB) gegen einen Original-HP/Compaq-Speicherriegel (256M) friert das System während der Arbeit mit den Anwendungen häufig (durschnittl. 2-3mal täglich) komplett ein.
Es hilft nur noch ein kompletter Neustart über den Einschalt-Taster.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem und kann mir damit helfen?

Thx

e-luxe


----------



## QLinK (30. Juli 2003)

Hi, bist du sicher, das der neue RAM auch 100% zum alten passt?

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das die beiden RAMs die jetzt drin sind, die gleiche Taktfrequenz haben? Falls der neue mehr hat, läuft er zwar in den meisten fällen mit einem anders getakteten ram zusammen, kann aber zu Problemen führen die evtl. durch den verschiedenen spannungsbedarf der module zu begründen sind -> 
Vielleicht hat aber auch dein Alter andere Timings, die der neue nicht mitmacht oder anders rum? Setz mal im Bios - falls möglich -bischen langsamere Timings, und probier ob es vielleicht daran lag.

Ansonsten ist das Einfrieren durch den RAM tausch meistens mit einem
Defekt eines Moduls zu begründen 

Das sieht dann zwar in den meisten Fällen kurz vorm einfrieren etwa so aus:
Fehler in Speicherbereich 7B8A0 - 7ABFC ... blahblah, 
aber manchmal schafft es der PC nichtmal mehr bis dahin, und friert einfach ein. Hoffe das ist bei dir nicht der Fall.


mfg


----------



## e-luxe (30. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

danke für die Tipps. 
Die Bios-Einstellungen sind trotz Bios-Update sehr mager ausgefallen. Scheint als wolle Compaq seine User davor schützen was falsches zu tun. Also keine Möglichkeit an den Speicher-Einstellungen was zu machen.
Der Speicher selbst ist ein Original-Austausch con HP/Compaq.

Habe den Speicher heute an den Händler zum Austausch zurückgesandt. Hatte den Speicher allerdings vorher mit Memtest86 komplett geprüft. Es gab allerdigs keine Fehlermeldungen...

Bei meinen Recherchen innerhalb der Compaq-FAQ´s fand ich noch weitere Beiträge von Compaq-Usern, welche dieses Problem beschreiben.

Die Tutoren dort empfehlen allerdings lediglich das System mit minimaler Treiber-Konfiguration zu starten und alle Autostart-Programme zu beenden.
Das kann meiner Meinung nach nicht die Lösung des Problems und nicht Sinn und Zweck eines Speicher-Upgrades sein.

Einige User beschrieben allerdings eine weitere Lösung. So behaupten diese, dass der Fehler durch ein XP-Hotfix aus dem SP1 hervorgerufen werden könnte. Um diesen Hotfix zu entfernen müsste ich allerdings den kompletten SP1 deinstallieren und alle übrigen Hotfixes erneut installieren.

Ich werde zunächst auf den Austauschspeicher warten und diesen testen.
Die Hotfix-Variante versuche ich, falls der Fehler wieder auftritt.

Für weitere Tipps diesbezüglich wäre ich dennoch dankbar...

Thx

e-luxe


----------



## e-luxe (7. August 2003)

Hi @ all,

hab jetzt den Speicher gegen einen von Kingston ausgetauscht... wird einwandfrei erkannt... ist trotzdem bereits einmal eingefroren... bisher scheint der Speicher allerdings stabiler zu laufen als der vorherige... muss das jetzt noch ein paar Tage beobachten. 

Wenn das nicht funzt dann schmeiss ich den SP1 runter... mal sehen wie´s dann so läuft...

e-luxe


----------

